# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Is this Deca and Test Cyp Real or Fake? ECL

## dimjon555

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum and have a couple of question on EC labs Deca and Test Cyp.

Can anyone tell me if this stuff I have is reall of fake? I am scared to start my cycle without knowing. I have never heard of EC labs. In the past I have used Quality Vet, but couldnt seem to get it this time.

Please help.

Thanks

----------


## testosterona

they are good. the pic is a little blury, but from what i can see, it looks good.

----------


## dimjon555

Thanks Bro

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard man, your ECL look good from here. Good luck with them.

----------

